# Rogers Sporting Goods?



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever ordered anything from rogers sporting goods? I just want to know what you guys think of this store because I have never heard of this store before. Please respond if you have because I am thinking about ordering decoys from there! 
Here is the website address
http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I know a couple people that have and they have all liked it.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes very good store/online store....the store is in Kansas City and is pretty good. You can find very good deals online and they have super fast shipping. You wont be dissapointed. Almost cant believe youve never heard of it...... :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

yupp, i have ordered 1 doz specks, 1/2 doz feeders, and 1/2 doz actives and 3doz honkers, i got the shipment and i was missing 1/2 doz feeder specks, called them up and they said they ran out, they just put the money back on my credit card!
I can say i am happy with that store. :beer:


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I also have bought from them before and liked them a lot. The shipping is really fast and there prices can't be beat by the local stores by me.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Top notch outfit. I have bought from them numerous times. :beer:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Great store. Prices on dekes are almost always significantly cheaper than Macks or Cabelas and shipping is very fast and free on many dekes.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

I've bought from them before and will do it again. You can't beat their customer service and how quickly they get stuff shipped. Usually on my porch the next day. :beer:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I think I will order some canada goose fbs then.


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

i just ordered 4 doz deeks from them...how long do you think it will take for them to arrive? how fast is the shipping your talking about? when should i expect them to arrive?


----------



## stevensinks (Oct 18, 2007)

I live in western Kansas. If I get my order to them early in the afternoon it will be on my steps the next afternoon. To me that is fast.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

better deals and the customer service at the store is top notch. I live about an hour from the store cabela's is only 10 minutes further but I will never drive past rodgers to go to cabela's for waterfowl equiptment. they are the best on price as well. I would recommend going tothe store or the website for anyone.


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

great store. love their prices. bought some decs from cabelas last year. bought some new ones this year from rogers. it was quicker and all together cheaper.

they have everything you need for the great outdoors except a lifetime supply of beef jerky


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

As with everyone else. I reccomend them over anywhere else. Very Very good prices. Oftem times they will have good deals, like free shipping on certain items. :beer:


----------



## Tylor Johnson (Mar 27, 2009)

Very Very good store they have some amazing deals! :beer:


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

great store. best deals anywhere. on most everything.I live in omaha and get orders the next day.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

definately gunna have to start ordering from there. looks like great prices. some of the decoys i seen were easily 20 bucks cheaper than anything ive found around here


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rogers is a great store! Just bought my first stuff from them two weeks ago. Ordered it on a Monday afternoon and was standard delivered to my door on Wednesday. You shouldn't have any problems with them.


----------

